# Coming to richmond hill



## mariettamark (Apr 15, 2015)

I am coming to richmond hill at the end of May. I have. 16 ft center console skiff and want to catch sharks, reds and cobia. Any advice on where to launch, bait and spots would be greatly appreciated! I have been fishing hilton head for years and decided I would rather spend money in georgia.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Apr 15, 2015)

Ossabaw sound and St Catherine's sound have deep holes that hold sharks.  Also the deep holes on the bear river right where it joins the Ogeechee and some of the creeks that join the bear river hold sharks.


Cant help with Reds , I wish i could.


----------



## mariettamark (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks. I need all the help I can get. I think moving my salt fishing here will be a good long term move but it stinks going somewhere new and not knowing anything


----------



## shawncweed (Apr 16, 2015)

Mariettamark...welcome...you will like Richmond Hill and the fishing areas around us...Hilton Head and Defauskie are nice, but when you see how pristine our waters are, and how little of it is built up, you won't want to fish anywhere else.  As far as launching...you have three choices really...Fort McAllister, which has a full service Marina on the Ogeechee and will put you out onto Ossabaw Sound...Kilkenny, which is smaller, but has basic services (no ramp as I recall, but a hoist), will but you out on the west side of Ossabaw Island...and the public ramp at Demeries Creek which will drop you out into the Medway River and then St. Cats Sound...Fort McAllister has a public ramp too...Although we have a hoist, I like Kilkenny as it is less crowded and it puts closer to St Cats Sound and Island...Bait wise...bring a castnet...We were out on Sunday and the Sound and the beaches are beginning to hold large Menhaden schools...you could also stop at the creeks on the way out and castnet Mullet...with Mullet and Menhaden you should be set to catch any of the fish you are after. I think a good place for you to start at that time of year will be off the beaches in the surf zone for Reds...a nice spot to start is on the northern third of the eastern side of St Cats Island...it's on the chart as Black Hammock...nice inlet drains out into the surf...usually holds lots of bait too. We also have an artificial reef 3 miles off the Island, the BL, Reef...but would only feel safe in a 16 foot boat is the conditions were perfect and I had a radio or a buddy boat...If the WX holds this weekend that is where I am going...I am thinking with a tag line like Sharkfighter, he knows where the sharks are...And again...you will be amazed at how few boats there will be out there compared to HH...Our barrier Islands are essentially undeveloped. Good luck...


----------



## mariettamark (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Bama B (Apr 16, 2015)

Welcome mariettamark. You will also find cobia around the bouys in the savannah river in the next month or so as well as the broad river. Like already stated plenty of red fish and trout from savannah river to fla. We are blessed to have a strong fishery. all you will ever want 30 min drive north or south of Richmondhill. Give me a shout when your here and I will share what we are seeing and catching. Plenty of good people in this area willing to show you around.


----------



## mariettamark (May 3, 2015)

We have locked in dates. Will come down the morning of Thursday may 28 and leave Sunday the 31st. As I confessed, boat is only 16 feet. If anybody wants help paying for gas and bait one if those days, the three of us would love to try some reef fishing.


----------



## Sharkfighter (May 3, 2015)

A good chance i will be out of town that weekend (kayak and shark fishing Jeckyll )but if you havent found anyone else i have a 25ft boat.  I am not the same quality as a charter CPT but i rarely strike out.


----------



## mariettamark (May 27, 2015)

Headed down tomorrow. Will be fishing ossabaw sound. Anything biting?


----------



## Tideup (May 27, 2015)

Reds, trout, whiting and flounder........try Bradley Creek, fish the oyster rakes and timber.


----------



## mariettamark (May 27, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## mariettamark (May 28, 2015)

I put in at ft Mcallister and fished squid and shrimp on the bottom. We put in right at high tide and fished a couple hours. Caught one ray. Any additional bait tips and such would be greatly appreciated! I will look at map and see where Bradley creek is and give it a shot. Would also like to catch some sharks too


----------



## Sharkfighter (May 29, 2015)

Sent a PM  

You should be able to find sharks though with squid on the bottom but tide stage and location have a lot to do with it

Wind out of the East is not your friend though and it may be rough on Saturday in a small boat.  

As of right now I am putting in at the Ft McAlister marina Saturday at 730 but the wave height offshore is a concern


----------

